# Balaton?



## AndiHH (15. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
wer hat erfahrung am Balaton?
Will nächstes Jahr hin.Vielleicht hat sogar jemand lust mit zukommmen?
Unterkunft ist vorhanden.

Gruß AndiHH


----------



## Knobbes (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Balaton?*

@AndiHH,
hi, willst du dort zum Partyurlaub hin oder zum Angeln?
Falls Partyurlaub, dann bin ich der richtige Ansprechpartner, war letztes Jahr mal direkt neben dem legendären Colabeach.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## AndiHH (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Balaton?*

Tach,
Eigentlich wollte ich zum Angeln zum Balaton fahren.Nur brauche ich darüber einige Infos.Wollte auf Zander und Karpfen meine Hungerpeitschen schwingen.

Gruß AndiHH#g


----------



## Cloud (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Balaton?*

Wieviel solln die fahrt kosten?


----------



## AndiHH (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Balaton?*

Moin Cloud,

Hab ich noch garnicht gerechnet.Jedenfalls Haus ist vorhanden.
Haus ist frei.

Gruß AndiHH


----------



## kristallmuschel (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Balaton?*

Schau mal hier.
Vielleicht hilft Dir das schon ein wenig.

http://www.anglerurlaub-plattensee.de/Angler.htm

Gruß
Bea


----------



## Cloud (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Balaton?*

Hast du denn icq oder so oder kannst mir sobald du den preis in etwa weisst bescheid sagen über pn?


----------



## AndiHH (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Balaton?*

Danke Bea,
Also ich weiß nicht was man an sprit braucht.hin und zürück evtl.200 euro zusammen?Und verpflegung weiß ich nicht was du so verputzt.

Gruß AndiHH


----------



## Knobbes (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Balaton?*

@AndiHH,
also, ich hab da mal einen angler gesehen, mit dem ich mich auch unterhalten habe, der meinte, das es dort einen guten zanderbestand hat, nur von Ufer aus fischen ist nicht so top, am besten ist es vom Boot aus.
der See ist drausen nur ca .3-4 m tief.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Beppo (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Balaton?*

Haidi ho..wollte mich mal einmixen..
Ist zwar schon ein wenig her, dass ich am Plattensee in Urlaub (angeln) war, möchte aber bald mal wieder hin..(dieses Jahr bin ich in Italien)..
Langer Rede kurzer Sinn, ich habe von den Stegen und vom Ufer aus nach Einbruch der Dämmerung, und am frühen Morgen gut gefangen (Karpfen,Zander) (mitte August 2002) Grundrute mit Fischfetzen, oder ganzen kleinen Köderfischen (lassen sich prima mit einer Made am 16er Häkchen stippen)...
Ach ja zum Ort, ich war in Balatonfenyves, das ist am süd-westlichen Seeende.

viel Spass da...


----------



## AndiHH (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Balaton?*

Tach zusammen,
Also ich fahre nach Cserszegtoma liegt zwischen Keszthely und Heviz.Wie gesagt kann ja einer mitkommen.Kein Partyurlaub sondern Angeln ist angesagt.

Gruß AndiHH#:


----------



## Knobbes (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Balaton?*

Andi ich wünsch dir ein dickes Petri Heil.
Dann langts vielleicht zur Zanderessensparty.
gruss Knobbes


----------



## AndiHH (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Balaton?*

Tach Kobbes,

Darüber kann man nachdenken.Wenn die Zander mitspielen.Würde ich mich darauf einlassen.Kannst ja mal überlegen ob Du mit willst.

Gruß AndiHH#g


----------



## Raptor20 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Balaton?*

am besten wäre es bei tihany zu angeln,da ddort das wasser wegen der fähre die dort fährt tief ist......dort kann man vom ufer aus schöne zander fangen.....aber auch schöne karpfen.....also wie wärs damit?


----------



## Hechtangler1974 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Balaton?*

Hallo Leute, also ich wohne zur Hälfte direkt in einem Haus am Balaton, weil mein Vater von dort unten kommt, und ich bestimmt bis zu 10x im Jahr dort runter fahre. Geangelt hab ich am See selbst schon fast überall. Es gibt richtige Kapitale, wie überall, auch, wenn alles recht seicht scheint. Das Nordufer ist super zum Zanderfischen, vom Boot aus an der richtigen Stelle kannst in einer Nacht locker bis zu 20 Zander rausziehen, und das ist nicht übertrieben. Bei Karpfen ist mir im Lauf der Jahre aufgefallen, dass tagsüber nahezu nichts läuft, zumindest sehr wenig. Wenn Du (auch vom Ufer aus) abends so ab 20:30 Uhr mit dem Fischen anfängst, erlebst Du aber im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes einen Unterscheid wie Tag und Nacht. Spätestens ab 21:30 Uhr geht es los mit den Bissen. Es sind zwar auch ne Menge kleine Viecher dabei, auch Brassen und größere Rotaugen, aber die Karpfen kommen dann in Ufernähe, entgegen den sonst gültigen "Regeln". Zwischen 21:30 Uhr und 2:30 Uhr nachts ist für Karpfen die beste Zeit. Was den Köder angeht, so ist Mais der fängigste Köder. Boilie-Angler können bei längerem Aufenthalt und genügend Anfütterungszeit auch erfolgreich sein, aber die Viecher fressen das, was sie gewohnt sind, und ds sind in Ungarn nun mal die günstigen Köder wie Mais und Teig, manchmal auch Weizen. Fängigste Methode auf Zander ganz klar kleine Köderfische oder Fischfetzen, auf Hecht eindeutig der LEBENDE Köderfisch! Hier haben sich Rotaugen besondes hervorgetan. Leider habe ich noch nie einen Wels gefangen, aber mir hängt das Bild in den Augen, als wäre es heute gewesen: ein toter Waller an der Oberfläche in Ufernähe, mindestens 1,80m lang und wohlgenährt. Ein Ur-Vieh. Leider nie einen gefangen, aber da sind die auch.


----------



## maesox (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Balaton?*

War auch vor ein paar Jahren mal dort. Immer wenn ich wieder nüchtern war,konnte ich von Landzungen einige gute Zander und Rapfen mit Lauben am Anti Tangle fangen!!!

Sollte ich wieder mal irgendwann hinfahren,werde ich mich mit Sicherheit fern ab von ner Partymeile einquartieren,weil man dort mehr Angeln als Saufen sollte!!!!#6


----------



## stechapfel (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Balaton?*

#h...ich plane ab 7.7. einen Familienurlaub in Gyenesdias (Nordwestufer) und bin schon ganz aufgeregt was das Angeln angeht. :k
1.Was meint ihr, hat man auch mit Kunstködern ne Chance was zu erlegen? 

2.Ist ein Boot immer erforderlich? 

2.Man müsste doch vor der Schilfkante z.B. auch Hechte erlegen können. 

3. Hat man mit der Heavyfeeder auch Stellen um auf Karpfen zu angeln? Ansonsten würde ich noch die Matchrute einpacken...

4. Wie gehen die Einheimischen vor?

Fragen über Fragen #c


----------



## Mr. Sprock (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Balaton?*

1. Ja, Rapfen
2. Nein
3. Hechte gibbet da so gut wie keine
4. Ja, solche Stellen gibt es.
5. Auf den Zielfisch abgestimmt


----------



## Jockel13883 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Balaton?*

Auf Karpfen wird meistens mit Mais geangelt. Anfüttern ist nicht notwendig, da der karpfenbestand im Balaton extrem gut ist. Allerdings sind die Karpfen mit ca. 3 Pfund im Schnitt sehr klein, größere werden meist an etwas tieferen Stellen gefangen, z. B. in Häfen oder in der Mitte des Sees. Hecht ist wirklich sehr selten, wenn man keine Stellen kennt, hat man so gut wie keine Chance, einen zu erwischen. Ich war 2005 dort, allerdings in Siofok am Südufer des Balaton. Einer meiner Freunde hatte das Glück, einen Hecht von 69cm in der Hafeneinfahrt auf Köfi zu fangen, falls du also in deinem Ort einen Hafen hast, könnte es sich lohnen, in der tiefen Fahrrinne der Hafeneinfahrt zu angeln.


----------



## Hechtangler1974 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Balaton?*



stechapfel schrieb:


> #h...ich plane ab 7.7. einen Familienurlaub in Gyenesdias (Nordwestufer) und bin schon ganz aufgeregt was das Angeln angeht. :k
> 1.Was meint ihr, hat man auch mit Kunstködern ne Chance was zu erlegen?
> 
> 2.Ist ein Boot immer erforderlich?
> ...


 
Antwort von einem, der mehrmals im Jahr über mehrere Wochen hier fischt:

zu 1: 
Ja, Rapfen und der einheimische Bálant sind hier zu fangen. Blinkern ist jedoch erfolgreicher.

zu 2: 
Boot muss zwar nicht sein, aber wenn Du die guten Stellen erreichen willst, wäre es angebracht. Kommt drauf an, was Du erlegen willst. Beim Boot beachte bitte die KM-Grenze beim Rausrudern, besorg Dir hierzu die Gewässerkarte. Schilfkante ist nicht so fängig. Hier stehen auch Hechte, aber nur kleinere bis zu 70cm. I.d.R sehr flach. Nordufer etwas tiefer.

zu 3: 
ja klar. Pack trotzdem mal beide Ruten ein.

zu 4: 
die Einheimischen angeln hauptsächlich auf Karpfen. Die Raubfischangler sind eher die Seltenheit. Beachte auch meinen Bericht von letzter Woche zu diesem Thema. Futterkörbchen, Weizen oder Mais als Köder, gepaart mit einem kleinen Regenwurm zum Abschluss. Je billiger, desto besser. Auf Raubfisch (meistens Zander) angeln die Einheimischen i.d.R. vom Boot aus mit mehreren Haken (Einzelhaken) und kleinen lebendigen Köderfischen.


----------



## Fischfabi96 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Balaton?*

Hi.

War das letzte mal vor zwei Jahren am Plattensee. 

War echt unglaublich. Habe fast jeden Abend mit Köderfisch auf Aal geangelt. ( kleine Lauben, ca. 10 cm )
Die Größen waren auch unglaublich ab 70 cm bis 1 m.
Sowas habe echt noch nie erlebt.
2/3 Stk. waren eigentlich immer drin.
Als Beifang hatte ich dann noch Zander, Katzenwelse und kleine Welse.
War am Nordufer in der Nähe von Badascony.

Dieses Jahr fahre ich auch wieder hin. ;-) 
20.07. gehts los!!!

Wollte mein Boot mitnehmen. Darum wollte ich mal was fragen:

1. Ich weiß, dass Benzinmotoren verboten sind. Aber wie ist das mit Elektros?

2. Muss man eine Beleuchtung am Boot haben, wenn man Nachts fischt?

3. Hätte gerne auch ne Seekarte von der Umgebung von Badascony.

4. Kann man mit Hilfe einer Kette herausfinden wo Kiesbänke sind oder fangt ihr die Zander auch an schlammigen tiefen Stellen?

Wäre schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## Carbon-Power (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Balaton?*

Fischfabi ich bin in der selben zeit da wann und wo angelst du denn genau???


----------



## Ajka_de (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Balaton?*

Hallo,
wo fischst Du am Balaton. Wie und mit was. Ich habe kein Boot.
Viellicht kannst Du mir einen Tip geben.
Danke für Deine Antwort
B. Holder


----------



## Fischfabi96 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Balaton?*

Hi.

Fahre wieder nach Badascony. ( hoffentlich schreibe ich das überhaupt richtig ;-) ). Das ist am Nordufer.

Vor zwei Jahren als ich dort, habe ich fast 2 Wochen jeden Abend geangelt.

Ich habe da schon ein paar schöne etwas tiefere Stelle gefunden, wo man auch vor Badegästen seine Ruhe hat.

Am Anfang wusste ich garnicht was mich erwartet. Darum habe ich mit Mais usw. angefüttert. Der köder lag dann meistens nur kurz drinn und schon war wieder ein Weißfisch oder kleiner Karpfen drann. Was ja nicht wirklich viel Spass macht! 

Da ich aber gehört hatte, dass es im Plattensee einen recht guten Zanderbestand gibt, legte ich eine Rute mit Köderfisch aus. 

Als dann drauf nach ca. 1 std der erste Biss kam, war ich dementsprechend ganz schön aufgeregt.

Der erste Fich war ein sehr, sehr, sehr schöner Aal! ;-) 

So nahm das dann Abend für Abend seinen Lauf....

Jede Menge Aalbisse, Zander, Katzenwelse ( lecker ) und kleine Welse als Beifang.

Gefangen habe ich überrings ziemlich dicht am Ufer. Zwischen 5 und 10 m. Mit Knicklichtpose 5 gr. und totem Köderfisch an einem Blitzhaken. Wassetiefe um die 2,5 m. 
Uhrzeit zwischen 21 Uhr - 3 Uhr nachts, außer das erste mal mit den Weißfischen....

Köderfische zu bekommen war auch kein Poblem, die waren die ganze Zeit am Ufer am " Rummmachen "! Habe sie mit einem großen Kescher gefangen und den einen Tag auch mit einer Senke, die mir ein netter Östereicher geliehen hatte.

Nur dieses Jahr will ich mal was anderes ausprobieren, deswegen möchte ich das Boot mitnehmen.

Wäre cool, wenn mir dazu jemand etwas sagen könnte.


----------



## Carbon-Power (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Balaton?*

Okay ich werd zum Südufer fahren nach Balatonmariafürdö!
Mein vater hat dort schon vor 7 jahren geangelt mit 3 freunden und alle 3 zusmamen hatten an einem abend 15 Karpfen (wir waren da mit 14 Leuten also musste ja essen her #d:q) Naja ich werde dort mein Glück auf alles probieren ich werde wahrscheinlich auch mal morgens um 5 los gehen und dann um 24 uhr einpacken! ne Frage kann man eig. Katzen welse essen wnen ja wie Bereitet man sie zu? Wenn ich dnan weider da bin werde ich ein paar geschichten schreiben werde fangbuch machen und Bilder auch!Nur ich weiß noch net die mücken is ja wie ne Pest was tut ihr dagegen?


----------



## Fischfabi96 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Balaton?*



Carbon-Power schrieb:


> ne Frage kann man eig. Katzen welse essen wnen ja wie Bereitet man sie zu? Wenn ich dnan weider da bin werde ich ein paar geschichten schreiben werde fangbuch machen und Bilder auch!Nur ich weiß noch net die mücken is ja wie ne Pest was tut ihr dagegen?


 

Katzenwels ist fast das Leckerste, was man essen kann.
Habe sie immer filetiert und dann schön in Butter gebraten ( sowie die Zander überrings auch.)  

Sie haben ein richtig rot/oranges Fleisch

hmmm.... krieg schon richtig Hunger !#6

Mücken? Was will man schon gegen die machen? 

Ich rauche die ganze Zeit!!! Hilft ganz gut :q


----------



## Carbon-Power (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Balaton?*

OKay ich werd´s mal ausprobieren |rolleyeshört sich lecker an*sabber*

aber das mit dem Rauchen ;+ Ich rauche net:vik:
aber ich hab noch ne anitinsekten schutz flasche von der Bundeswehr ich denke das müsste was bringen 

Noch 8 Tage dann ab nach Ungarn :q


----------



## Hechtangler1974 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Balaton?*



Fischfabi96 schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> War das letzte mal vor zwei Jahren am Plattensee.
> 
> ...


 
Elektromotor ist erlaubt, wenn Du vom Hafen/der Mole aus losfährst. Vom normalen Strandufer aus darfst nur rudern.


----------



## Hechtangler1974 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Balaton?*



Carbon-Power schrieb:


> Okay ich werd zum Südufer fahren nach Balatonmariafürdö!
> Mein vater hat dort schon vor 7 jahren geangelt mit 3 freunden und alle 3 zusmamen hatten an einem abend 15 Karpfen (wir waren da mit 14 Leuten also musste ja essen her #d:q) Naja ich werde dort mein Glück auf alles probieren ich werde wahrscheinlich auch mal morgens um 5 los gehen und dann um 24 uhr einpacken! ne Frage kann man eig. Katzen welse essen wnen ja wie Bereitet man sie zu? Wenn ich dnan weider da bin werde ich ein paar geschichten schreiben werde fangbuch machen und Bilder auch!Nur ich weiß noch net die mücken is ja wie ne Pest was tut ihr dagegen?


 
Also, die Geschmäcker scheinen ja unterschiedlich zu sein, aber die von Euch "Katzenwels" genannten Zwergwelse finde ich persönlich ziemlich ekelhaft. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass ich kurz vorher Zander gegessen hatte und mein Gaumen etwas verwöhnt war, aber ich finde sowohl Geruch als auch geschmack nicht besonders klasse. Kommt sicher auch auf die Zubereitung an. Gegrillt mit Butter war es ekelhaft.


----------



## Alex1965 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Balaton?*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> Also ich fahre nach Cserszegtoma liegt zwischen Keszthely und Heviz.Wie gesagt kann ja einer mitkommen.Kein Partyurlaub sondern Angeln ist angesagt.
> 
> Gruß AndiHH#:



probier es mal am Kiss-Balaton, gute raubfischbestand.Entname 1   hecht und ein zander pro tag. das ist nicht weit von Balaton.


----------



## Jirko (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Balaton?*

...zwar schon´n büschn moos aufn rücken der thread hier, aber ich mach mal nen schieber :m... danke an unseren boardie dart für den hinweis #6


----------



## Jenö (23. März 2009)

*AW: Balaton?*



> .zwar schon´n büschn moos aufn rücken der thread hier, aber ich mach mal nen schieber:m


so ist es,
 aber wenn ihr Interesse habts ,hier ein Haus direkt am See, ideal für Angler ,eigener Steg/Privatstrand 
http://balatonvilagos.blogspot.com/

Gruß.
Jenö


----------



## Zanpfen (12. September 2010)

*AW: Balaton?*

hay ich war diesn sommer schon am balaton in der nähe von keszteley waren aber hauptsächlich am kleinen balaton !

wir waren eig. auf karpfen,Zander oder ähnliches doch stattdesen hat nur giebel,brassen oder andere weißfisce gebissen!

ich brauche tipps zum angeln also methoden oder wo ich dort angel ?! 
wäre für jeden tipp sehr dankbar nächstes jahr fahren wir wieder doch da angel ich auf Karpfen,Zander und !Wels! qalso neuland !
wäre sehr dankbar!


----------

